# Calvin's Sermons on Deuteronomy



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2008)

There has been recent interest in Calvin's Sermons on Deuteronomy on the PB. For those in the market, there is a 1583 first-English edition available for sale on Ebay (Buy it now: $4,995.00, free shipping). 

1583 JOHN CALVIN'S SERMONS ON DEUTERONOMY Holy Bible - eBay (item 330277211248 end time Nov-06-08 02:57:00 PST)


----------



## SolaGratia (Oct 9, 2008)

What do you guys think about Calvin sermons on Deuteronomy translated by James Jordan (FV)?

Amazon.com: The Covenant Enforced: Sermons on Deuteronomy 27 and 28: John Calvin, James B. Jordan: Books


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2008)

I prefer Calvin unfiltered by James Jordan, personally. I own a facsmile of the 1583 edition and enjoy reading it very much. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/sermons-deuteronomy-facsimile-calvin-10271/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f78/calvins-sermons-deuteronomy-32540/


----------

